# Spectracide Stump remover still pure Kno3?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=19020047

That says it is 100% KNO3.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

So I added 2 tsp of the kno3 from spectracide and test 10 min later and still had 0 nitrates, added 2 tsp more and tested 20 min later and still had zero. How long should it take to show up?


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

Considering it's just a salt I think it should show up immediately. The only consideration would be allowing enough time for it to be mixed homogeneously in the water column.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would suspect there is something wrong with your test kit if you mixed the potassium nitrate into solution and it all dissolved, etc.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would suspect there is something wrong with your test kit if you mixed the potassium nitrate into solution and it all dissolved, etc.


No there was something wrong with me. I miss read the instructions and was shaking the test tube for 30 seconds instead of the #2 bottle. It certainly makes a big difference. Anyways everything is well.

thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, human error!


----------

